# Nissan Micra Radio Code



## winnart (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,
I recently bought a Nissan Micra SVE 1.4 Automatic 2004. The dealer didn't have the radio code, so I've paid a Auto Electrician £40 to get the serial number off the unit & a further £10 to retreive the code online. my problem is that the handbook I was given isn't exactly the right one for the car. The book tells me to press the TA button after inputting the code but this doesnt work. I do have a TA/PTY button under the number '5' but this doesn't work either. The cd/radio is a Blaupunkt but the book I've got may be from a later model. Does anyone have any other instructions for my car, anything would be worth a try.
Many thanks


----------

